# Edge Streaming



## georose3 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm currently using a 6 tuner Roamio. Streaming on this is slow, Youtube is horrible. It's not my internet, Youtube on the Firestick works great.
Is the Edge any better? I assume it is with newer, faster technology.


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

georose3 said:


> I'm currently using a 6 tuner Roamio. Streaming on this is slow, Youtube is horrible. It's not my internet, Youtube on the Firestick works great.
> Is the Edge any better? I assume it is with newer, faster technology.


In my experience, YouTube, Netflix, and Amazon work just as fast on my Edge as any current model streaming stick.


----------

